# Repurposing TV cabinets



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I spotted this online and think this is a great idea for using old TV cabinets.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a good idea. That would make some young child very happy.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That is totally neat Mike! I had an old cabinet almost just like that I got rid of about 5 years ago. I could have made one like that for my grandaughter!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*Great Post!*

That's a great use for and old TV cabinet. It would also give quit a bit of storage in the kids room. Nice find.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

We have a very large blonde maple entertainment center cabinet that will end up being a couple of desks and a sewing cabinet. It weighs about 250 lbs., and has been a major hassle the 2 times we've had to move it. Thank goodness for the Shopsmith - should make quick sawdust out of it.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I have a niece that turns 8 this June and I have been looking for gift ideas....Considering the size of this one, it's definately one to discuss with my sister before hand!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Head to your local Habitat for Humanity store. They get those all the time. I know a guy who 'harvests' lumber from some of the nicer, oak cabinets, but this could put some of the lower end ones to use other than trash.

My parents turned their old tall TV cabinet (pocket doors on top, doors on the bottom) into a nice computer hutch that can be closed off when you don't want to see it anymore.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I came up with some ideas for 'electronic' upgrades to a kitchen play-station such as this.

Using led strips to create stove top burners that glow when they are turned on (what a great way to start out teaching kids to remember to turn something off...!, especially if it can generate real heat)

Adding a clock & timer with an led display in the control panel for the faux microwave should be a snap to. A range hood lamp, and possibly even a fan that actually spins because kids enjoy both noise and wind far more than I do...

5 to 12VDC is ample power for the electronic trip, allowing a completely battery operated system (also capable of running off a wall adapter). My point there is to have zero shock and fire hazard.


----------

